# The Black Butler fan club!



## blazevonkarma (Apr 22, 2011)

The best anime ever deserves a club,dont you think?

So,let me start of with this one statement:GRELL STUCLIFF IS AWESOME.

That is all.


----------



## Automata heart (May 1, 2011)

Amen!!! ceil is sooooooooo cute.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 3, 2011)

Ooh, I think I'll join. Just started watching it.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (May 5, 2011)

Look at my avvie!  What do you think?


----------

